# Shiritori / word chain / Wörterkette   Hilfe



## Spieler (1. Jul 2014)

Ich würde gerne das Spiel Shiritori / word chain / Wörterkette  programmieren.
Für die die die Regeln nicht kennen : man fängt mit einem Wort an und das nächste Wort muss mit dem letzen Buchstaben des vorherigen Wortes anfangen.
Das hört sich zwar einfach an jedoch weiß ich nicht so recht wie ich anfangen soll.
Hier die 2 Sachen bei denen ich kein Vorwissen habe :  Datenbank von Wörtern erstellen und 2. Auswahl von Wörtern durch Computer.

Für Ideen und Antworten wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## javampir (1. Jul 2014)

hi,
des mit den datenbanken von wörtern ist so ne sache... also wenn du erst mal ne kleine anwendung hast, kannst du die wörter in beispielsweise einem array speichern, das du entweder hardcodest oder aus einer textdatei liest.
später kannst du dich dann mit echten datenbanken anlegen, das hab ich selbst noch nie gemacht, da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.
für die auswahl würd ich eine klasse 
	
	
	
	





```
Wort
```
 anlegen, die speichert wie oft dieses wort schon aufgerufen wurde.
wenn der pc dann ein wort antworten soll, schaut er sich einfach von allen passenden wörtern die aufrufe an und nimmt sich das niedrigste.
javampir


----------

